# Kopete für Windows



## hikeda_ya (16. Januar 2007)

Servus,

mal ne gaaaanz dumme Frage.

Gibt es Kopete oder ein änliches Programm für Windows


----------



## threadi (16. Januar 2007)

Wow, mal eine Frage die so herum geht   Schau dir mal Trillian an


----------



## Anime-Otaku (18. Januar 2007)

Es gibt gaim auch für Windows


----------



## Grimreaper (18. Januar 2007)

Meiner Meinung nach sind alle Messenger fuer Linux schlecht (erstaunlicherweise), damit also auch gaim und kopete. Mein miranda (http://www.miranda-im.org, die screenshots auf der HP waren nie so toll, wenn dir das design wichtig ist schau mal ins forum) ist eins der Gruende warum ich Linux nicht einsetze. Der Aufwand fuer die Erstkonfiguration ist vergleichsweise hoch (weil du ihn genau auf deine Beduerfnisse anpassen kannst), aber wenn er laeuft, dann ists super.


----------



## franz007 (20. Januar 2007)

Grimreaper hat gesagt.:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind alle Messenger fuer Linux schlecht ...



Dem kann ich eigentlich nur wiedersprechen. GAIM und Kopete bieten beide eigentlich alles was ich brauche, ich bin noch nie an einen Punkt angekommen wo was nicht gehen würde. Was ich nicht weiß ist ob das mit dem Video Chat funktioniert, aber für das gibts auch skype.

Wer jahrelang von MSN und ICQ mit klikibunti gemärtert wurde für den sind sowohl GAIM als auch Kopete eine echte Erlösung.

Bei Miranda kann zwar alles angepasst werden aber der Aufwand ist doch relativ hoch. Auch bei anderen Programmen kann ich sachen wie Skins und Smilie-Packs hinzufügen, und das ist das was die meisten wollen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (22. Januar 2007)

Grimreaper hat gesagt.:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind alle Messenger fuer Linux schlecht (erstaunlicherweise), damit also auch gaim und kopete.





franz007 hat gesagt.:


> Dem kann ich eigentlich nur wiedersprechen. GAIM und Kopete bieten beide eigentlich alles was ich brauche, ich bin noch nie an einen Punkt angekommen wo was nicht gehen würde.  Was ich nicht weiß ist ob das mit dem Videochat funktioniert, aber für das gibts auch skype.


Da muss ich mich voll und ganz Franz anschliessen.
Ich selbst nutze Kopete und kann daran nichts aussetzen. Alles was ich brauche funktioniert dort wunderbar, und auch meine Webcam kann ich (endlich) nutzen und natuerlich auch die Cams anderer User sehen.
Skype hingegen funktioniert bei mir nicht, da scheinbar eine aeltere GlibC erwartet wird. Das koennte ich zwar bestimmt durch einen simplen SymLink beheben, aber das zu machen weigere ich mich aus Prinzip. Ausserdem will ich mein Linux frei von Software halten die nicht OpenSource ist.


----------



## Grimreaper (22. Januar 2007)

Es geht mir gar nicht um den Funktionsumfang, sondern ehe ums interface. Kopete geht noch (das hab ich benutzt wenn ich Linux verwendet habe bevor ich meebo.com kannte). Aber gaim fand ich wirklich extrem schlecht. Es war instabil und die Bedienführung ist ne Katastophe (z. B. das extra fenster um sich einzuloggen). 

Meine Ausführungen sind recht vage ich weiß, aber ich hab beide messenger nur sporadisch benutzt (und im letzten halben jahr gar nicht).


----------



## Ludren (23. Januar 2007)

Finde Kopete und Gaim für Linux gut. Besser, schneller und schlichter als ICQ. Gaim für Windows ist mir allerdings total unsympatisch. Wirkt emuliert (wird es glaube ich auch). Also Trillian


----------



## Anime-Otaku (23. Januar 2007)

Es ist nicht emuliert...es wird halt das Windows gtk benutzt und bei Windows sind wir noch immer bei Version 1.5 und bei linux schon so gut wie bei 2.


----------



## hikeda_ya (23. Januar 2007)

Danke mal für Eure Ausführen - 
Werde mal schaun.

Was ich bei kopete so gut finde - das man mit mehrenen gleichen accounts online gehen kann.

msn und icq lassen ja nur einen log in zu.


----------



## Anime-Otaku (23. Januar 2007)

darum benutze ich jabber  

da geht das von Haus aus.

 
Warum man unter anderem Jabbber nehmen sollte:
http://www.ulm.ccc.de/~marcel/warum-jabber.htm


----------

